# Rockets interested in Vince Carter



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a...3/rockets_and_cavs_also_interested_in_carter/

Apparently we're offering Artest. Thoughts?

I think it could work... Possibly some motivation for both T-Mac and Vince Carter since they're playing as teammates again.


----------



## mtlk (Apr 25, 2005)

We don't need another T-mac.:admin:


----------



## Spaceman Spiff (Aug 2, 2006)

No thanks.


----------



## jdiggidy (Jun 21, 2003)

Minus the five turnovers he had, Artest played well against Sacramento without MeMac in the lineup. Contracts don't match so, what else would Houston have to pony-up. Artest for VC would be just about even.

If this rumor is true I would rather it be:

TMac/Artest/Alston (or Battier instead of Artest) for Harris/VC/Yi/Swift


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Yes, we are getting half man half season. Oh wait, we've already got one. Now multiply by two, we get one man one season, only his contract is around $36 million.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Slow down on the hyperbole people. Vince has missed less than 16 games in the last 5 seasons.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=c69h5r

Yes? No?


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

I want nothing to do with Vince's 4 year contract. Arent we taking a shot at Bosh Wade & LEBRON in two seasons??????????????????????????


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Cornholio said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=c69h5r
> 
> Yes? No?


IMO, both teams should do that! Jersey get's potentially a new starting forward to carry on into the future with, and Yao get's a consistent sidekick.


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=c69h5r
> 
> Yes? No?


I think the NBA would try to block that trade. If I was the NBA I would. 


As a basketball fan who doesnt get or care about the NFL. I like the fact I can say we get more people watching a regular season game than you do for the socalled super bowl.

If Yao & Yi play together I wont be able to say that.
I think the NBA likes saying that.


----------



## Omega (Apr 11, 2005)

lol at some comments.. "half man half season" "artest for carter about even" "we dont need another mcgrady.."

i hope we dont trade carter to the rockets.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_checktrade.php?tradeid=5006831

That's the best I can come up with. Obviously pick(s) would have to go to N.J.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

urwhatueati8god said:


> http://www.realgm.com/src_checktrade.php?tradeid=5006831
> 
> That's the best I can come up with. Obviously pick(s) would have to go to N.J.


Well, we would have no pg after this trade. So yeah, bad trade.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Cornholio said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/tradeMachine?tradeId=c69h5r
> 
> Yes? No?


Yes?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

E.Ville Von Love said:


> lol at some comments.. "half man half season" "artest for carter about even" "we dont need another mcgrady.."
> 
> i hope we dont trade carter to the rockets.


Yeah. FYI guys, this year Carter > T-Mac and it's not even close. I think he has only missed one game this season.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

http://www.realgm.com/src_checktrade.php?tradeid=5008367

Maybe this one then? Of course New Jersey would have to concede the playoffs in this instance and they'd have to get a few draft picks out of the deal.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Yeah, Mike Wilks is the difference-maker. :laugh:

We still end up with no PG, Wilks is out for the season.


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

We should try and net Yi as well if we're going for VC.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

Cornholio said:


> Yeah, Mike Wilks is the difference-maker. :laugh:
> 
> We still end up with no PG, Wilks is out for the season.


In the second trade I posted, Brooks and Alston both remain Rockets.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

urwhatueati8god said:


> In the second trade I posted, Brooks and Alston both remain Rockets.


:lol:

Sorry, I totally forgot about the first trade and I just checked who was coming in.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

HB said:


> Slow down on the hyperbole people. Vince has missed less than 16 games in the last 5 seasons.


Mans got a point there


----------

